# Do you know this man?



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Click here.

:lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
That's a hÂ£ll of a family tree - my wee brain cell is really struggling to follow that one!  

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> That's a hÂ£ll of a family tree - my wee brain cell is really struggling to follow that one!
> 
> Hev x


Noe Schitt :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: I meet the Schitt family all of the time


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> :lol: :lol: I meet the Schitt family all of the time


Do they go to the same schitt pie shop as you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> :lol: :lol: I meet the Schitt family all of the time


I work with a bunch of Schitts aswell - wonder if they're related!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: I meet the Schitt family all of the time
> ...


There is no such thing as a Schitt pie shop  all pies are great


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Fascinating genealogy!!


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

I married a Schitt, spelt slightly different though


----------

